# What am i (platy)



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

I couldn't post this in the breed profiles....i know its a platy...but what color variation is it?




























i think its a peppermint platy but im not sure


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

does look like a pepperment.


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

cool....the things i find at walmart.....and i only paid 29 cents each for my "goldfish" rotflmao


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Momma_Wolf said:


> cool....the things i find at walmart.....and i only paid 29 cents each for my "goldfish" rotflmao


Really!? I wish the walmart near me would mistake platies for 29 cent goldfish. You're lucky 
(In fact, my walmart doesn't even sell platies, and everything else is sick.)


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

lol the worst part is it said platys right on the tank so instead of paying 1.96 each i paid $1 and change for 6 and i have never found peppermint platies before......maybe i should go and buy their entire stock lmao


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I would buy more before they're gone! That's a good price for them.


----------

